# Chandler-Duplex Boring and Facing Head



## Senna (Mar 6, 2014)

I bought this interesting Chandler-Duplex Boring and Facing head on the not-so-friendly machinist forum yesterday and the seller turned down the shank to .750 and shipped it today.
It ain't no Wohlhaupter but it seems pretty neat.
I'm anxious to try it when my mills are up and running.






And here's a catalog describing the head.

View attachment 26224320-chandler-duplex-boring-head-catalog.pdf


We'll see if the catalog works like pictures do.


----------



## flutedchamber (Mar 7, 2014)

After looking through the catalog, your boring head seems to be a lot like my Wohlhaupter UPA3.  Best of luck with it.  I had to laugh at "the not-so-friendly machinist forum."  I call it the "knew everything from birth" forum....but there are a lot of good guys there.


----------



## Senna (Mar 7, 2014)

flutedchamber said:


> After looking through the catalog, your boring head seems to be a lot like my Wohlhaupter UPA3.  Best of luck with it.  I had to laugh at "the not-so-friendly machinist forum."  *I call it the "knew everything from birth" forum....but there are a lot of good guys there.*



I like that and yes there definitely are some very good people over there.

I am anxious to try this tool.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a larger size Chandler Duplex, and yes, they are a fine tool, and the shanks are interchangable, they are threaded into the head, or at least mine is.  The only fancier one is the Universal, on which controll of the slide is possible while the head is rotating, making it great for internal and external grooving operations, however it's range of movement is fairly limited.


----------



## eightball (Mar 8, 2014)

There are some very intelligent ppl on that site. Unfortunantly their arrogance and they way they beliitle ppl stop a lot of us from going there.


----------



## flutedchamber (Mar 9, 2014)

eightball said:


> There are some very intelligent ppl on that site. Unfortunantly their arrogance and they way they beliitle ppl stop a lot of us from going there.



I usually genuflect twice upon signing in and once upon signing out.  Keeps me off the radar it seems...


----------



## george wilson (Mar 9, 2014)

That head has the shank that Moore used for their jig bores,so I'm sure it is excellent quality.


----------



## Tom Walter (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank You for posting the PDF.

I was watching Tom Lipton's Oxtool Channel on You Tube when he showed one, man that is slick.  Thankfully my knee is keeping me out of the shop this morning, so had a chance to buy one off eBay.

If anyone is interested, the patent shows the details on internal works:
http://www.google.com/patents/US2356651


----------

